# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Courtney Mitchell

## stacyefc

how old will grants daughter courtney be now? i remember when he was leaving with her and she was only little and so cute and you could tell he really loves her aww.

----------


## daisy38

How longs he been gone?

----------


## brenda1971

i thought he had been gone about 6 years but maybe its longer

----------


## soapaddict

is there any news of courtney coming back with Grant

----------


## stacyefc

am not sure i can't remember

----------


## stacyefc

i just assumed cos she left with him she would be coming back

----------


## daisy38

She'd be about 9 or 10 i think!!

----------


## soapaddict

9 or 10

crikey, how time flies.

----------


## stacyefc

god i know grant must of left years ago

----------


## soapaddict

i hope she does return it will be interesting to see what she thinks of walford (where her dad grew up)

----------


## daisy38

It wouldn't be right if she didn't come back with him!

----------


## stacyefc

i know or to see if shes a spoilt brat or if shes good

----------


## dddMac1

i would say eight

----------


## hazey

> i would say eight


  you are right she was born on the 12th March 1997.I know cos it is the same day as my friends little girl.

----------


## Behemoth

Do you reckon she will be played by the same person?

----------


## dddMac1

i don't think she will be played by the same girl

----------


## kazzie

She'll be about 7/8 at the most.

----------


## hazey

> She'll be about 7/8 at the most.


 read above posts first she is 8

----------


## kelly05

I really think she will be with him. She was Grant's little girl, and he worshipped her, so I really don't think he will leave her behind! Bet Grant is a brilliant dad!

Also wasn't he in a really serious accident while in Rio? Isn't that why Peggy left? Wonder what he thinks of Sam... losing the entire Mitchell empire? Where are they all going to live when thet come back? Can just imagine them all staying in Sam's flat!!

----------


## di marco

> you are right she was born on the 12th March 1997.I know cos it is the same day as my friends little girl.


thats right it says on the ee site, so that would make her 8 yes

----------


## kazzie

> read above posts first she is 8


Sorry for breathing

----------


## hazey

ah Kazzie dont be upset, but its always a good idea to read the other post first though  :Thumbsup:  didnt mean to upset you

----------


## Geoamar

What if they used a storyline with Grant, Courtney, and his son with Mechelle.  Have Grant return with Courtney, and have Mechelles son show up to stay with Paulie...he could be having family problems like Vicky did....he could meet up with Courtney and they try to date or something, and then the truth would have to be revealed...That could be a big closure....Sharon would flip out and any chance of them getting together would be finished..then he would have to leave the square again....sounds interesting?...

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
Is Courtney comeing back with Grant Mitchell?????
I Absolutely can not wait untill the Mitchells All return to Albert Sqaure!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## Debs

i think they have to bring her back with him as well. he wouldnt leeave his daughter behind surely. hed want her to see the family.

----------


## *cinderella*

yeah i hope she returns as well. I think she most probably would....I mean who else would look after her?

----------


## di marco

i would think she would but i dont know

----------


## .:Kitz:.

ohhh, i can't wait!!!!!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## leo_is_so_fit!!

i do fink she returns with him. He left 7 years ago. Courtney was bout 3 or 4 and that means she is about 10 or 11 now. god how time does flie. it only seems like yesterday Frank run Tifanny over. I just cant beleive it. Wow!

----------


## di marco

> He left 7 years ago. Courtney was bout 3 or 4 and that means she is about 10 or 11 now


courtney will be 8 as she was born on 12 march 1997

----------


## hazey

> courtney will be 8 as she was born on 12 march 1997


  I already posted this no 14 on this tread   :Ponder:

----------


## di marco

> I already posted this no 14 on this tread


yeh i know you did, ive already posted it before too, but people still keep asking or saying another age, i just wanted to correct them thats all

----------


## x Amby x

I was just wondering, what does everyone think will happen to Courtney when Grant leaves again? Because i mean on Monday i think it was, Grant said he was going to enroll Courtney in one of the local schools, but surley she isnt going to be in a school for 3 months then leave? And we all know that Grant is only on our screens for a couple of months?

----------


## Becksfanz

I honestly have no idea! lol coz i missed EE a lot recently  :Sad:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Yeah i heard Grant mention about schools to Courtney. He might just leave Courtney with Phil and Peggy while he goes back to try and get Carla to Walford or to sort his marriage out and he doesn't want Courtney to get in the way. This could be a good reason for Grant's short break  :Smile:

----------


## Rach33

Just cos he's looking at schools does not mean she will stay just whilst she is in the uk he does not want her to miss out on an education and when he leaves in a couple of months I doubt he'll leave his daughter behind and they'll head back to Brazil and she'll carry on her education over there

----------


## melmarshall858

I think at the moment Grant is planning to stay in Walford as he and his wife have split up but after she turns up in Walford and he has been here for his 3 months i think he will go back to Rio and will obviously take his daughter with him.

----------


## Em

I agree, hes obviously not planning on returning at the moment to Rio so is enrolling her in school. 

When he leaves she will go with him. I think shes fab though!

----------


## melmarshall858

yeah they did well casting her she is a right little tiffany - clever how they had her wearing the head bands that tiff always used to though to make her more like her.

----------


## Johnny Allen

Yeah she's a might madam but very amusing. But I hope her and Grant come back if we are assuming she goes back to Rio with him.

----------


## Em

> yeah they did well casting her she is a right little tiffany - clever how they had her wearing the head bands that tiff always used to though to make her more like her.


I noticed the head band!

I hope they do recurring stints on the show, its much better with grant back!

----------


## melmarshall858

I hope they will return too but i can't see Ross keep on returning my hope would be that he would return full time but i can never see this happening as he has too much going on and wouldn't want to be tied to one soap again.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i dont like her i think that she is very cheekey for her age

----------


## melmarshall858

Everyone has their own opinion but i think she fits in well she is behaving typically for her age and especially like tiff would have

----------


## littlemo

> Everyone has their own opinion but i think she fits in well she is behaving typically for her age and especially like tiff would have


Yeah, I bet she's going to be even more of a handful when she becomes a teenager. Grant will have his work cut out! I hope she's going to be like Tiffany, confident and lively! I think that's what Tiffany would want for her.

----------


## Em

> Yeah, I bet she's going to be even more of a handful when she becomes a teenager. Grant will have his work cut out! I hope she's going to be like Tiffany, confident and lively! I think that's what Tiffany would want for her.


I think tiff would be glad her daughter isnt a little push over - she certainly wasnt!

----------


## Layne

Yeh i think courtney is just like tiff, well in some ways anyway! And i know we haven't seen much of her yet, but i do like her she is going to be a bit of a handful you can tell  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh grant wouldnt leave courtney i mean if my memory serves me correct tiffany died because grant was adament he wasnt getting separated from his daughter

----------


## di marco

its not the character of courtney that i dont like, its the kid that plays her, theres something about her, id find her quite entertaining if it wasnt for the fact that i find the actress a bit freaky and that makes her annoying

----------


## x Amby x

According to Tina B on LK Today, She was saying that Courtney is going to start bullying Ben. I thought i'd post this to see what peoples different views are on this topic!

----------


## Florijo

That's harsh!! Poor Ben. Maybe she does it cos Ben is not a 'real' Mitchell as in he is quite shy etc.

----------


## shannisrules

i forgot that they are family its probably just the little childish fight where she says my dads better than yours...because that is kinda nasty as he doesnt see phil as his dad atm

----------


## Florijo

Courtney and Ben should be mates cos they have alot in common - both mothers dying because of cars, being taken to live in another country etc. I hope it is just a silly little childish fighting like a sister/brother would have or cousins.

----------


## Layne

Why would courtney bully ben though? 
This might lead to osme sort of arguement/fight between phil and grant?

----------


## littlemo

I actually think if Grant found out he would put a stop to it! You can tell that Ben is a really shy boy, and he knows what Courteny's like!

I read that Ben get's bullied at school, pretty much as soon as he starts, and Phil teaches him how to defend himself. I hope he doesn't use what he's learn't on Courteney. That would certainly cause ructions.

----------


## littlemo

> According to Tina B on LK Today, She was saying that Courtney is going to start bullying Ben. I thought i'd post this to see what peoples different views are on this topic!


Were there any other spoilers about EE?!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Sounds good. Hopefully just childish fights between them, maybe as a filler if nothing much else is going on at the same time  :Smile:

----------


## Red08

I did read a while back that Courtney was going to be a bit of a terror and this sounds like the start.  Apparently she is wonderful when with Grant but there is a complete change when he isn't about!

----------


## JustJodi

> According to Tina B on LK Today, She was saying that Courtney is going to start bullying Ben. I thought i'd post this to see what peoples different views are on this topic!


Lemme guess that lil gal is gonna pester her cousin cos he is deaf and has glasses, and will point out all his weakness and things about his parents and stuff, kids are cruel and EE will make sure that lil gal is gonna be a B***CH in the making ...this is just a GUESS,,  :Searchme:   :Searchme:

----------


## Cornishbabe

> Lemme guess that lil gal is gonna pester her cousin cos he is deaf and has glasses, and will point out all his weakness and things about his parents and stuff, kids are cruel and EE will make sure that lil gal is gonna be a B***CH in the making ...this is just a GUESS,,


  :EEK!:  ben is deaf??

I could honestly see it comming. She seems like a spoilt little brat and hes all shy as his parents are dead

----------


## Tanya

> ben is deaf??
> 
> I could honestly see it comming. She seems like a spoilt little brat and hes all shy as his parents are dead


deaf in one ear, it was mentioned this week sometime

----------


## JustJodi

> ben is deaf??
> 
> I could honestly see it comming. She seems like a spoilt little brat and hes all shy as his parents are dead


Yep Ben is deaf, he wears hearing aids, don't u remember when Ben first went missing Phil was worried cos he couldn't hear ??? I think he is more hard of hearing than DEAF..

----------


## Cornishbabe

> Yep Ben is deaf, he wears hearing aids, don't u remember when Ben first went missing Phil was worried cos he couldn't hear ??? I think he is more hard of hearing than DEAF..


ive abvioulsy missed that then.  :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

poor ben he has been through enough

----------


## di marco

i can see this happening, courtney is a right little brat and seems like the sort of kid who would pick on someone, but i think she would do it really slyly (sp?)

----------


## Johnny Allen

I think it's a good storyline to run because you could imagine it happening, that Courtney is a right brat.

----------


## dddMac1

poor Ben he has been through enough Pain, courtney is a spoilt Brat

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

This is stupid if this happens i cant believe they are making Ben be bullied first by courtney then by people at school...shame i cant jump through the screen and protect the poor child  :Wub: Toatally sturpid if this happens

----------


## di marco

> This is stupid if this happens i cant believe they are making Ben be bullied first by courtney then by people at school...shame i cant jump through the screen and protect the poor child Toatally sturpid if this happens


vicky, why do you think its stupid?

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> vicky, why do you think its stupid?


The poor child has been through so much and Courney knows that...why would she then pick on him...she seemed worried about him when he was missing...i just dont see it being good

----------


## di marco

> The poor child has been through so much and Courney knows that...why would she then pick on him...she seemed worried about him when he was missing...i just dont see it being good


yeh i agree with you there, hes been through a lot, but i dont think the storyline would be stupid cos its something that happens a lot and i think it would be quite realistic

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Yeh maybe realistic but i dont think itll be good as a story line i just think it will turn people against Courtney if i is bad bullying

----------


## Florijo

It might be just brother/sister sort of bullying not really mean bullying if you know what I mean plus if it happens at school (I think Grant was going to enrol Courtney is school was he not?) Courtney may just be doing it to look good in front of class mates.

----------


## ***sharon rules***

i feel really sorry for ben at the moment.

----------


## Layne

Ha i knew it Courtney picks on Ben and then Phil and Grant get into arguements because they are torn because of the kids!

Personally i think yeh maybe its just like brotehrly/sisterly fighting and stuff, and plus the fact maybe Courtney is a bit annoyed, i mean one minute she was the only child in the house and now she has someone else to kind of compete with, she likes being the centre of attention maybe?!

I can't wait to see more of courtnye, i mean she was like brought in and we only see her now and again, with Ben well he has had like a whole big storyline

----------


## Kim

From what we've seen I'd say she's already started. The poor kid seems to have gone from being scared of Phil to being scared of Courtney in less than a week!

----------


## leanne27

> It might be just brother/sister sort of bullying not really mean bullying if you know what I mean plus if it happens at school (I think Grant was going to enrol Courtney is school was he not?) Courtney may just be doing it to look good in front of class mates.


I bet that's what happens, Ben as we know is about to start being bullied by some kids at school and so when Courtney is placed in the same school as him, to look cool pr popular she may reluctantly join in.

----------


## JustJodi

*I totally dislike Courtney !!! She is a right little spoilt brat..Of course in her daddys eyes she can do no wrong...*

*Ben is going to really need some serious counseling if Courtney contiunes to wind him up.. the only way any one is going to believe Ben is actually catch Courtney in the act.*
*I feel bad for Ben being enrolled to the same school as Courtney,, she will as some one said  join the "in crowd" and heap up the bullying on poor lil Ben,,*

----------


## [email protected]

Courtney is shaping up to be a right little madam. She reminds me of Tiffany and even looks a lot like her. the casting directors defiantely picked the right girl to play her. I can predict there will be some clashed over her between Grant and Phil about how Courtney treats Ben and is a bit nasty to him.

----------


## crazygirl

i dont like her so i hope she goes back with grant

----------


## x Amby x

i think Courtneys fitted in well in Walford! I think shes a great character- just like Tiff was

----------


## xcutiekatiex

awwwww thats mean poor ben hes just lost his mum and "dad" and came to live with a man hes hardly met and found out hes got another dad who is phil who tried to push his brothers head in his own birthday cake surely courtney is old enough to know he is rather fradgile right now and shouldnt be jealous cause hes having more attention . shes deffinatly going to grow up into a right one haha

----------


## dddMac1

Ben has been through so much Courtney should leave him alone

----------


## Siobhan

> Ben has been through so much Courtney should leave him alone


when you think about it. Courtney has been through a lot too. she has been taken away from the only mother she has ever known plus she knew it was wrong to write on walls so she had a go at Ben. 
She is only a young girl too so she might feel a bit jealous as everyone is tiptoeing around Ben. she just wants the attention

----------


## dddMac1

yea thats true i'd forgot about that

----------


## Amber

I like the characters but is it just me or do they act really young for their ages (Courtney is particularly immature). I mean they're both 10, but they act like 6 year olds.

Does anyone else agree?

----------


## di marco

i think they act like most kids their age

----------


## Amber

Hmm.. Maybe my little brother is more mature than I think!

----------


## di marco

> Hmm.. Maybe my little brother is more mature than I think!


lol maybe! the kids my mum works with are 9 and 10 and nearly all of them seem to act like that, some of them are even more immature!

----------


## Amber

> lol maybe! the kids my mum works with are 9 and 10 and nearly all of them seem to act like that, some of them are even more immature!


Shows how much I know! I just remember being alot more mature when I was 10.. maybe I'm an alien that acts too old.. oh dear! At this rate I'll be like an old woman when I'm 20!

----------


## Kim

Courtney is 9 but even so, she is extremely immature. Ben just behaves like a drip.

----------


## LostVoodoo

well the thing is, they are only young kids, so it's not like they can give them a huge amount of screentime to develop their characters to the extent you would with an adult character. i think they've done pretty well with both kids myself, yeah, they might seem a bit immature, but these are kids with many issues!

----------


## kayuqtuq

I can't stand Ben, he's really drippy.  Also, Ben has lived in South Africa since he was baby so I would have expected him to speak with a South African accent.  Likewise with Courtney, she has lived in Brazil since she was a baby and she can't understand/speak Portugese?  

Carol   :Angel:

----------


## Kim

> I can't stand Ben, he's really drippy.  Also, Ben has lived in South Africa since he was baby so I would have expected him to speak with a South African accent.  Likewise with Courtney, she has lived in Brazil since she was a baby and she can't understand/speak Portugese?  
> 
> Carol


Yeah, I would say 5 years of constant language learning is enough to establish some fluency, and it is easiest to learn a language when you are young like Courtney was when she moved to Brazil and Ben when he moved to South Africa.

----------


## Siobhan

> Courtney is 9 but even so, she is extremely immature. Ben just behaves like a drip.


I don't think it is just immature, it is spoilt and acting that way get her attention from her dad so i don't think she will go up anytime soon.. The only time I seen her not be immature was when she told her dad she didn't want him back with Carla cause she made him cry... she wasn't been childish or spoilt

Ben, yeah a drip but I really want him to be evil...like the omen!! looks all sweet and innocent but underneath causing major trouble.. Burn the vic ben, burn the vic

----------


## Siobhan

> Yeah, I would say 5 years of constant language learning is enough to establish some fluency, and it is easiest to learn a language when you are young like Courtney was when she moved to Brazil and Ben when he moved to South Africa.


I don't think they could get kids with those accents and EE will probably say "well their parents have an english accent so that is how they have theirs" blah blah blah

----------


## Kim

> I don't think they could get kids with those accents and EE will probably say "well their parents have an english accent so that is how they have theirs" blah blah blah


I didn't say that they could, they could have wrote in the translation of some of the foreign language for them to say on screen, that way it would look as realistic as possible.

----------


## Siobhan

> I didn't say that they could, they could have wrote in the translation of some of the foreign language for them to say on screen, that way it would look as realistic as possible.


No i agree with you.. I think that it is stupid having 2 kids that went to a country as a child and not even having a slight accent from that country.. even if one or two words they spoke had an accent that would be fine

----------


## Kim

> No i agree with you.. I think that it is stupid having 2 kids that went to a country as a child and not even having a slight accent from that country.. even if one or two words they spoke had an accent that would be fine


Yeah, that is easily taught, schools are constantly working on pronounciation and accents.

----------


## di marco

i suppose the actors that play them cant speak in a foreign accent, but they would have an accent cos my friend moved back to new zealand and her little brother was born over here and had an english accent but 4 years after theyd moved we went to visit them and he had a really strong new zealand accent so ben and courtney would have accents too. im not sure if courtney can speak portugese, you would think she would seeing as shes lived over there most her life, cos when carla was speaking on the phone afterwards she told courtney she shouldnt have been listening in but if courtney couldnt understand her then there wouldnt have been a problem, so i think she must be able to speak it (if that makes sense)

----------


## Kim

> i suppose the actors that play them cant speak in a foreign accent, but they would have an accent cos my friend moved back to new zealand and her little brother was born over here and had an english accent but 4 years after theyd moved we went to visit them and he had a really strong new zealand accent so ben and courtney would have accents too. im not sure if courtney can speak portugese, you would think she would seeing as shes lived over there most her life, cos when carla was speaking on the phone afterwards she told courtney she shouldnt have been listening in but if courtney couldnt understand her then there wouldnt have been a problem, so i think she must be able to speak it (if that makes sense)



I understand but I thought Courtney didn't understand what Carla was saying on the phone?

----------


## di marco

> I understand but I thought Courtney didn't understand what Carla was saying on the phone?


well i got the impression that she did cos why otherwise would carla be so concerned that courtney was listening in?

----------


## Siobhan

> well i got the impression that she did cos why otherwise would carla be so concerned that courtney was listening in?


if courtney understood, surely she would have said something to Grant or someone

----------


## di marco

> if courtney understood, surely she would have said something to Grant or someone


yeh thats what i thought, but i couldnt see why carla would be so bothered otherwise?

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I was mature for my age then!! I'm actually quite immature now  :Lol:  Can't blame me for having laughs all the time.. anyways.. my sister is 7 and their maturity is around her age and even younger..

Very unbeliavble (sp?)...

----------


## Kim

> if courtney understood, surely she would have said something to Grant or someone


Yeah, she seems just the type to blab in order to cause trouble, and she'd go to any means necessary if it meant getting shot of Carla. I thought Courtney didn't understand because of the look on her face when Carla was on the phone, and it seemed as if she wanted something to talk about. Carla might have thought that Courtney understood so that's why she reacted like she did or she just hates people being nosey.

----------


## FROGGY

I moved to the Netherlands when my children were 7 and 4 and they were both fluent in Dutch within 6 months.  Why don't script writers think of this?  It's like when Ken Barlow's daughter came back from Scotland with a broad Lancashire accent, even though a few years earlier she had a broad Scottish accent.  (This was a long while ago for those who don't know what I'm talking about).

----------


## diamond1

> Ben, yeah a drip but I really want him to be evil...like the omen!! looks all sweet and innocent but underneath causing major trouble.. Burn the vic ben, burn the vic


Ha it would be funny if the new webcam conversation was

phil:" truthfully why did you hit freddie and then burn the vic down?"

ben: "they told me too...the voices in my head" (pyscho music plays)


Also i think courtney is ok but ben is creepy its like what does he do in that room all day? and at this rate will the others in lost be after him?

----------


## Kim

The makers of the film 'the others' should seriously have adopted the character of Ben Mitchell.

----------


## dap56

In foriegn Countries,  It also depends on the language used at home-Kathy and Grant are english and as such they would use english. Gavin's (Kathy's last husband)-His nationallity was never revealed-He could been english and his parents may have moved to South Africa when he was a teenager! There are schools where only english kids go!  Courtney and Ben because of who there parents are would probally gone to schools like these and probally learned the languages of there new homelands.  Ben probally learned the language but why would he need it to commuincate with the Mitchells and Beales?  Courtney probally does understand the language Carla was using but probally because of the attitudes of Peggy and Co-She won't say anything as she is scared she won't be believed! or be accused of jealousy of Carla! (as a rival for Grant's affection)

----------


## FROGGY

Yes, it's true that they would all speak English at home, but Ben should definitely have a South African accent - my neighbours are English speaking South Africans, but the accent is really something else!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i think courtney is made to act like that because lets face it she is tiff's daughter and she wasnt exactly mature was she lol, but i am enjoying the way she acts towards carla because she had an affair and hurt her dad grant.

although i have no idea what ben's excuse is as kathy was anything but immature was she.

----------


## the_watts_rule

I think Courtney and Ben have a personality clash. Courtney is rather noisy and Ben is the quiet type. I think Courtney and Ben can be rather spoiled at times and that's why they act immature.

----------


## lizann

well that new courtney looks younger than ben and louise

----------


## tammyy2j

EastEnders aired a surprise return for Grant Mitchellâs daughter Courtney as she came face to face with Sharon. Sharon had been expecting to meet with Grant but when Courtney showed up in his place, the pair went on to find Grant sitting outside the police station.

Itâs clear that grant is hiding a lot from both Sharon and his daughter and there is major drama ahead â and actress Alice Nokes couldnât be more delighted to be a part of the action.

Here, she gives the details about her exciting new role and what could be ahead for the Mitchells:

How did you react when you got the role? 

I was so excited! To be a part of such an experienced cast and in one of the most renowned families in British soaps â¦ it was a dream come true!

Where were you when you found out?

I was at home with my mum having a cup of coffee. Suddenly I heard from my agent and I just froze. Weâd been waiting for a call for a while so we were over the moonâ¦we couldnât stop smiling!

Can you tell us a little bit about the audition process? 

I had no idea who I was auditioning for at first! We were given scripts with a character of a different name for the first couple of auditions. It was a guessing game.

Was it hard to keep the secret?

It was fun to keep the secret. I liked waiting for everyone to find out.

Did you tell any of your friends?

I told close family and very close friends. I kept it very low-key though! Iâm relieved itâs out there now and canât wait to see how the audience responds.

Tell us a little bit about Courtney?

I think Courtney is a very similar character to myself. Sheâs quite feisty and definitely has the Mitchell side in her. Sheâs not a mean girl, sheâs not malicious. Sheâs very kind-hearted and very much like her mum, Tiffany. I think sheâs vulnerable but in an endearing way. However, Courtney is confident and likes a party!

Whatâs her relationship like with Grant?

She adores her dad and their relationship is strong. But I think she wants to hate him and teach him a lesson all the time. She feels like the adult in the relationship and thatâs not the greatest thing for a teenage girl. But because her mother did die, she felt like she had to up her game and become the responsible party. We see in the episodes to come how much she does love and care for him.

Whatâs she been up to lately?

Courtney is at university, in her first year. Sheâs very intelligent and savvy. She left Portugal to come to London and has made a life for herself.

Whatâs in store for her whilst sheâs in the Square?

Courtney has a lot of fun whilst sheâs there but I think she learns a lot of lessons. She learns how much she needs her family and how important family is â especially for the Mitchells. Drama follows Courtney wherever she goes so expect lots of that in the next few weeks. Thereâs some juicy storylines coming up.

How long are you here for? 

Iâm in the show for a few episodes and weâll have to see about the future. I had such a fun time filming there.

Whatâs it been like working with everyone?

I had a lot of scenes with Ross to begin with and he really helped me feel comfortable on set. Itâs quite an overwhelming thing to be thrown into. Ross has taught me so much about acting and I loved working with everyone. I get on really well with Tilly, Jamie and Harry â¦ itâs like a little Mitchell clan. But the whole cast were so lovely and welcoming.

What was your first day on set like? 

I was at Walford Tube Station with Ross and loved it. The energy when youâre filming is so upbeat and lively. I have learnt so much from the actors and directors I worked with and canât wait to see how the audience react to Courtney Mitchell and the drama that follows!

http://metro.co.uk/2016/08/04/easten...ahead-6048593/

----------


## lizann

on talk of her returning with papa grant

----------

